

The New MFAs - 'Made for Acquisition' Startups - factorialboy
http://srirangan.net/2012-05-the-new-mfas-made-for-acquisition-startups

======
YuriNiyazov
"why piggyback on someone else's success?"

because for a lot of people, making enough money to not have to work is more
important than taking the risk to build a large successful company.

